

Forbes names Ireland best country in the world to do business for the first time - rogerfernandezg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbadenhausen/2013/12/04/ireland-heads-forbes-list-of-the-best-countries-for-business/

======
Peroni
There's a lot of context missing from this article.

 _Unemployment remains stubbornly high—a recent 12.8%—providing companies a
large labor pool to pick from._

Whilst the percentage is accurate, the final statement isn't if you are
referring to a tech workforce. There is a huge issue of emigration in Ireland,
levels not seen for decades and the vast majority of skilled tech workers are
heading for the UK, Canada, the US, Australia & NZ where there are more
opportunities and, in most circumstances, better wages.

The other major oversight is the cost of living. Dublin is a beautiful city
with a fantastic tech culture however it's also an exceptionally expensive
city to live in.

